# Reaper's Bankruptcy Sale



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yo guys. Having finally looked at my bank balance after ignoring it for months I've realised how broke I really am. 

Basically I've got enough money to pay my bills this month and for next months rent, but after that, I'm done, penniless.

So, the time has come for the inevitable sale of my worldly possessions.


*Imperial guard *

5 man command including medic, banner and missile. Officer has FW torso (drawing pistol) £10










Vendetta (missing the cockpit windows) £20

10 Kasrkins £10

Pictures of the rest of the guard stuff available on request.


*Minas Tirith Army*










This army is mostly paint in progress. With three companies finished in silver armour and green cloth. 

Trebuchet (part assembled) £18










Gandalf £ 4 (for on foot) £6(for both. mounted gandalf is missing an arm)











Aragon x3 £4 each










Borimir x2 £4 Each










Faramir armoured £4
denathor £3
isildur £3










32 archers inc. Captain and banner £25










24 spearmen inc. Captain and banner £15










24 swordsmen inc. Captain and banner £15










prince Imrahil on foot (stripped) and mounted(part painted) £8 for both

dol armroth capt. And banner (both stripped) £8

6 dol armroth pikemen £5










12 warriors of gondor (2nd age) £10










Citadel guard inc. 3 archers, 5 spears and captain beregond £12 for all










Misc. 3 bow, 3 spear, 3 sword and metal (good for captain) £5











Whole Army Price: £150

I also have a partially assembled suit of Star Wars Storm Trooper armour which I have been building for over a year. It is an FX kit that includes the armour plates only, minus the helmet which was shite. You can find some pictures *Here*

Price: £200 open to negotiations 

Roland Cube 60 guitar amplifier £100

Vintage Metal Axxe Wraith (Slight damage, no strings) £80

I'm offering this stuff to you heretics first before I put it on ebay. 

All these prices Exclude postage which I will find out once someone says they're interested.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn man that sucks. To bad there isn;t a 40k pawn shop where you could get a loan off your stuff.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ouch..... that sucks mate! Wish I had the cash as I would take those Krieg off your hands.......


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

if your willing to ship to the usa eventually let me know, i'm interested in the lrmbts and the dkok commissars.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

move in with youre parents
lol


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Damn man that sucks. To bad there isn;t a 40k pawn shop where you could get a loan off your stuff.


that would make life so much easier 



Midge913 said:


> Ouch..... that sucks mate! Wish I had the cash as I would take those Krieg off your hands.......


Yeah  Hopefully I can get together enough money to not have to sell the Krieg. Just found a new scheme which I like lol



comrade said:


> if your willing to ship to the usa eventually let me know, i'm interested in the lrmbts and the dkok commissars.


If I don't get any bites I'll let you know.



5tonsledge said:


> move in with youre parents
> lol


Not an option, or else I would lol.

It's times like this I'm glad for my 40k collection. Even if I sell half of it, I'll still have enough to keep me going for the rest of the year. Small victories eh?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Get ahold of Disiple of Ezykel (damn spelling of his name) he has a DKOK Ongong Project and lives in Italy (military) hem if it comes to that, might be interested in it.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

dang that sucks! i hope the kreig stay. you selling minas tirith as a whole? or seprately


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> dang that sucks! i hope the kreig stay. you selling minas tirith as a whole? or seprately


Either or. If someone wants the army they can, or if people want individual units first they can.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

What sort of prices were you looking at for the IG army as a whole leman russes individually and the infantry individually?
Chances are I won't be able to buy as I'm saving up for a present for the girlfriends, but thought I would ask anyway.

Sucks about your money problems too.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

In process of photgraphing all sale items at the moment. Will update with prices etc soon!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Really sad to see you moving on your stuff mate, I know the feeling when you have to shift stuff to sadly fund real life. 

If you do ship abroad mate, use a company called Interparcel, they are so much better than the post office for shipping abroad, use big companies like UPS etc and is sometimes upto 70% cheaper than the post office. 

Hope you raise some funds mate. Take it easy


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

BUMP. Updated


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll have the Chimeras if they are still available, I would also like the Medusa.

I don't mind waiting to see if you sell enough other stuff to not have to sell any of your Death Korp


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Mortigar said:


> I'll have the Chimeras if they are still available, I would also like the Medusa.
> 
> I don't mind waiting to see if you sell enough other stuff to not have to sell any of your Death Korp


I'll wait a week or so, and if there are no other takers, they're yours


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

if still open ill probally be interested in the command squad two chimeras and two squads (normal ig) ill let you know


thats 50 right?


----------



## davey80y (Jul 17, 2010)

pm sent regarding the krieg


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

BUMP

Hey guys, more bad news. I need a new PC and may have to move house so REALLY need this stuff gone.

I've added a couple of new non GW items at the bottom of the list. 

Again, really need to sell some of this stuff guys.

Cheers


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump Guys, most of the krieg stuff is gone, but the rest is still there. 

I'm going back home to my parents for a month at the end of next week so won't have access to the stuff after then. If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

BUMP.

Added the graphics card to ebay:

Link


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Can you remember what i wanted?
I cant


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Can you remember what i wanted?
> I cant


I can't even remember you wanting stuff *head up own ass* 

Guard stuffs? Leman russes??? :wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump guys. Back in Cardiff tomorrow and need to shift what's left.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump!

Bump!

Bump!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yo guys. I've hit another bump in the road. I've been a victim of fraud and lost a pretty large sum of money. As such, I'm practically broke. 

SO. 

This stuff needs to shift. Please, if you're interested, PM me and we'll try work something out. 

I'll be adding as much 40k stuff as I can find in the next few days so look for more stuff!!

ALSO: If you want any SM stuff, pm and I'll see if I have it.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

can you post pics of the stormtrooper armor? oh and what SM units do you have?


thanks,
Doc


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww  I live in America and couldnt afford the shipping...


----------

